# 20th century piano music..



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Just wanted to share something that caught my attention:






Cheers...


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorabji is great! haunting and exotic music. I discovered here some months ago and I'm very into his pieces.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like Scrabin mixed with Rachmaninov to me.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Weston said:


> Sounds like Scrabin mixed with Rachmaninov to me.


Yes, with an already characteristic, dense polyphony and complexity, it seems (will have to listen more to it).
BTW, there are also orchestral works from the early period.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I thought of a hybrid of Scriabin on steroids, Ravel on psychotropics, and Rachmaninov after some hard-drinking when hearing this Sorabji work. I actually quite like this Sonata and, btw, there is a book which you can download for free from Dr. Marc Andre Roberge below:

http://www.mus.ulaval.ca/roberge/srs/07-prese.htm#download

It is a fact-filled and scholarly work that has to be read if one wishes to understand the personage of Sorabji who, btw, was born with the name Leon Dudley.

Cheers...


----------

